

Ask HN: Effective data visualization operating on source code - blintson

We all see bar charts and line-graphs and histograms, and so on, to show trends and relationships between chunks of data. My question is this: 
  Has anybody here heard of an instance of making graphics using source-code as data that actually solved a specific problem? (Like showing a lisp-program parse-tree web. (though I can't think of any practical application for that either))
======
windsurfer
Almost all large software shops have some sort of cheesy "dashboard" for upper
management. Some of these analyze source code for line numbers, progress
filling in templates, test results, etc.

<http://ohloh.net/> analyzes source code of open source projects and reports
on them, such as commenting ratio (it warns you about projects that are 15% or
less comments depending on language). This solves the problem of people
wanting to know the health of certain projects.

